

Why time flies when you’re older - sgy
http://maximiliankiener.com/digitalprojects/time/

======
basseq
Answer: experience is subjective: 1/10 of your life is less than 1/50 of your
life.

Appears to be mobile optimized: doesn't work on desktop (Chrome).

